
Sanic: python web server that's written to die fast - asvetlov
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/876msl/sanic_python_web_server_thats_written_to_die_fast/
======
Can_Not
This conversation should be followed by a fair comparison of how other
webservers perform under this type of attack, then a preview of the types of
tools that should be used to mitigate this kind of attack. Nginx's max body
size is a good start. I believe there is also an nginx module to complete the
request's upload before sending it upstream.

